# using heat cord as only source of heat



## jawsh (Jul 16, 2013)

I've recently gained a woma hatchie and have nearly finished her enclosure its a melamine TV cabinet with curved glass doors it's going to look really nice when I'm done I reckon, I have been looking at how to heat it as I'm going to have anther enclosure on top of it so obviously I couldn't just go with the mesh roof and light on top and I've decided I want to go with a heat cord as the only source of heat and just run an led floodlight for light (as well as a uvb light during the day)for a couple of reasons number 1.being money. I'm sick of my heat lights drawing s much power and the blowing all the time and a heat cord with an led would probably be the most cost effective set up I can think of im just wondering if anyone can tell me if they have a heat cord only set up or if there are any problems with it I'm not thinking of I figured her click clack she in ATM only has a heat cord so it obviouly gives her sufficient warmth. Also if someone can help me with wattage necessery the enclosure is about 1m(l)x60cm(h)x40cm(d) .
and a good way to keep her from getting in under the tile? I will have over the cord (I'm using sand as substrate)
thanks-josh


----------



## wokka (Jul 16, 2013)

Heat cord should be fine. If money is a consideration you could ditch the ubv light as it is not necessary for a Woma.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ambient heat may be an issue just using a cord.


Rick


----------



## jawsh (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't know that, that will make it even easier then, less electricity in each setup means I can afford more setups and more snakes! Haha thanks


----------



## jawsh (Jul 16, 2013)

And rick I live in qld and even with it being cold lately my click clack is getting too hot, I know there's a big difference in heating a click clack and an enclosure but do you think it should be safe enough to start it with just a heat cord and if I'm not getting high enough temps then maybe I can add a second cord or go up in wattage?


----------



## jawsh (Jul 16, 2013)

I find my biggest problem with my setups running heat lights is that they heat up too fast and switching on and off constantly makes my bulbs blow after just a few months


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 16, 2013)

jawsh said:


> And rick I live in qld and even with it being cold lately my click clack is getting too hot, I know there's a big difference in heating a click clack and an enclosure but do you think it should be safe enough to start it with just a heat cord and if I'm not getting high enough temps then maybe I can add a second cord or go up in wattage?



What are you normal room temps? The thing with reptiles is we need to provide a basking spot and ambient temps to suit the species, I'm sure you know this. 

Maybe using a cord will get you a basking spot but it will mostly not get your ambient to the correct temps, could always run a CHE set up with a room thermostat to control you cool end temps/ambient temps. If you have decent room temps already the CHE won't be on for many hours a day and you heating costs will be a lot lower then people in more southern states.


Rick


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 16, 2013)

i have 15 snakes in my house and 90 percent r on cord the other 10% on ceramic i have only morelia, and if u have a hot n cold zones it will be ok, as long as u follow the heat rules of your species, if they require 35c and u can give it etc etc, cord is GREAT for ground dwelling species its tricky with aborial animals but ground dwellers are easy as shizz give them a hot rock to sit on n they will love ya


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 16, 2013)

basics, common sense and realism are the key


Nato


----------



## baker (Jul 16, 2013)

Heat cord and tile will be perfectly fine on the Gold Coast. I am in Brisbane and have no problem at all. The heat radiating from the tile should be more than enough to raise your ambient temperature especially in Queensland. 
Cheers Cameron.


----------



## jawsh (Jul 16, 2013)

My room temps are good in summer and my other snakes are Morelia and a Mac so they are better with handling slightly lower temps usually around mid 20's ambient and around 30 basking but the woma is obviusly a warmer climate snake, I've been keeping her click clack at about 30 ambient which I know will be hard to attain with cords but then again she is a ground dwelling snake I was going to built a basking ledge into her setup but if I go with the cords I won't and I am hinking that if I can keep the ground temps good she should be fine would you guys agree with that or not?


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 16, 2013)

jawsh said:


> woma is obviusly a warmer climate snake, I've been keeping her click clack at about 30 ambient



What is your cool end temp? Never forgot that snakes need to be able to cool right down if they want to, i always give my snakes a cool end of mid/low 20's, no matter what the species. The warmer climate snakes like my Black heads and Woma's use them less than the Morelia but they still use them often.


----------



## jawsh (Jul 16, 2013)

It usually sits mid to high 20's but I have been worried about her getting to hot as I mentioned earlier I have been wondering if I should start turning her heat off at night would you recommend that having womas yourself? She's a WA woma, I would appreciate your advice because its been stressing me out a bit.


----------

